# Co Education in Pakistan



## nadia anwer (Apr 13, 2007)

What do u all think about co education in pk?is co education helpful or harmful?explain your answer
#roll


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

It is helpful for obvious reasons. In humans a natural attraction is present towards the opposite sex. A natural thing cannot be suppressed, but it should be faced and dealt with in the best possible ways. Having girls around prevents any quests to find girls, so that males can concentrate on what is important. For girls, the same applies.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

I think Co-education is a necessity. Students need learn to interact with the opposite sex. If you go to a separated school, you are being suppressed from even interacting with the opposite sex. I don't mean interacting in a sexual way, I mean just how to talk to each other. I go to a public high school, many Muslims guys that come from separated schools cant even talk, make eye contact with, or have a normal conversation with a girl. Its all about being a good human being. You can take advantage of being in a Co-Ed school by not looking at the board and looking at girls all period, or you can be a mature human and deal with your emotions. I think that parents should understand. That once you send your child out into the real world, what will your child do, if they've never had a friend or even interacted with a person from the opposite sex. I'm a guy that has been to a Co-Ed school in the United States my whole life, I don't think it has a bad influence on me, I've never had a girlfriend, but have had girls that are friends. 
To sum it all up. Eventually in life you will have to interact with the opposite sex at work, and the training to collaborate and work together with the opposite sex begins in the classroom.And, its wrong to tell your kids that go to a public school "Beta, dont talk to girls, yahan keh larkiyan kharab hoti hay" Thats wrong, in every society there are good and bad people, and if you raised your child right, there is no reason why they will make bad decisions in life.


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

I completely agree with ^^. I go to a private Islamic High School, and WOW!! I remember when I went to public school, I never had problems dealing with the opposite sex as long as you know your limits. On the other hand, in a private school, the more the kids there are forced NOT to talk to the opposite sex, the more they try to do it, whether it be online, outside, whatever. I think Co-education is fine, so long as people know their limits!


----------



## nadia anwer (Apr 13, 2007)

hmmm...so i think everyone is in favour of co education.actually i have never studied in such environment.my parents also consider me a "nanna munna baby".as far as i think in med colleges,everyone is busy in himself but some students,even if they dont study in co colleges,they r naturally attracted by the opposite sex.and usually people say"co education ne hamare bachchon ko bigaar dia"
its a fact!!!


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

mmm, I dont believe that co education "bacho ko bigaar tha hai" at all because it completely depends on the kid! I went to public school for more than half my life before i went to a private school and Alhumdulilah I never did any of that stuff! #happy


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree with SalSabeel. Its all on the kid. There are kids in seperated schools that are guys that are attracted to girls in CoEd and NON CoEd schools. My stance is that the more you try to seperate the two sexes, the more they try to interact with the opposite sex, Just like SalSabeel said "in a private school, the more the kids there are forced NOT to talk to the opposite sex, the more they try to do it, whether it be online, outside, whatever" I have also noticed this . In an Islamic Private seperated school, the Priciple's son and the Imam's were caught kissing, and thats a Islamic School!
My dad is a smoker, There are cigerette boxes lying around my house, but I NEVER went and took one or tried one. If my dad hid them, and tryed to put them away from my reach the more I would want to try one. (I am a non smoker)

Another example is like your parents get something, its in a box, you ask what it is, but your parents say its not for you and dont try to peek into the box. You will be dying to open the box and see what it is.
On the other hand if your parents bought something, and told you yeah we bought you a laptop but you cant see it till next week, you will be more patient and will wait the next week to get it.

Its ALL on the Kid. If the kid was raised properly, taught morals and whats right from wrong, there is no reason why they will do anything wrong.


----------



## nadia anwer (Apr 13, 2007)

Wasanbaloch said:


> I agree with SalSabeel. Its all on the kid. There are kids in seperated schools that are guys that are attracted to girls in CoEd and NON CoEd schools. My stance is that the more you try to seperate the two sexes, the more they try to interact with the opposite sex, Just like SalSabeel said "in a private school, the more the kids there are forced NOT to talk to the opposite sex, the more they try to do it, whether it be online, outside, whatever" I have also noticed this . In an Islamic Private seperated school, the Priciple's son and the Imam's were caught kissing, and thats a Islamic School!
> My dad is a smoker, There are cigerette boxes lying around my house, but I NEVER went and took one or tried one. If my dad hid them, and tryed to put them away from my reach the more I would want to try one. (I am a non smoker)
> 
> Another example is like your parents get something, its in a box, you ask what it is, but your parents say its not for you and dont try to peek into the box. You will be dying to open the box and see what it is.
> ...


 


well i totally agree with u.last month a school in jeddah had a debate abt co education.u would definitely win if u were there#laugh .but the winner was the girl who was against co education#shocked 
.i have noticed that mostly girls 4m non co schools run away 4m school.hahaha...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

lol...wasan blach...hahah is one horney fellow!


----------

